# Howdy from Houston, Texas



## cooltouch (Mar 1, 2009)

I found this site while googling specifically for "warbird forums". Glad to be here.

I've had a fascination over WWII aircraft since I was a young child in the early 1960s. My dad had a small collection of WWII "Recognition Books" and I would pore over them repeadedly, committing to memory every relevant scrap of info they contained on WWII aircraft. My meager allowance was spent on models of all sorts of WWII planes, but even then I began to develop favorites. The P-51 was, and still is, number one. But I loved the clean lines of the FW-190, was fascinated by the "outside of the box" design of the P-38, and was in awe of the sheer grace of the Supermarine Spirfire.

I was determined that I would be a fighter pilot for either the Air Force or the Navy -- until I discovered I needed glasses. My hopes were dashed. It was during this same year that I began to play the guitar, and finding solace there, excelled in it -- and it's been downhill ever since 

There have been times in my life when I have had the spare funds to get a pilots license, and as I look back, I wish I would have pursued this instead of other ambitions. But so it goes. Nonetheless, I remain a die-hard fan of this whole field of aviation.

Beginning in the early 1980s, I became very interested in photography, and shortly thereafter, began attending airshows, burning through rolls upon rolls of film. As my photographic skills improved, my library of aviation-related photos grew. I remained active in airshow attendence until the early 90s, at which time other obligations caused me to have to cut back on my photographic output in general.

Fast forward a decade and a half or so, and I would like to get back into attending airshows, meeting some of the pilots, and once again capturing good photos. If I can't fly 'em, I may as well have nice pics of 'em I can look at, eh?

Well, that's about enough for now, I'm figuring. Glad to be here.

Best,

Michael


----------



## seesul (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard Mike!
Greeting from Czech Republic8) .That´s a small coutry in the Central Europe where the normal people usually sleep now (1:40 am) 
Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome from England Michael, anoher small country on the opposite side of the 'pond', where normal people aslo normally sleep at 12'45!
Terry.


----------



## Amsel (Mar 1, 2009)

Howdy and welcome. Make yourself at home and stay awhile.


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome from a very cold Michigan! 

I haven't gotten to Houston yet. I did so my 6 weeks of Air Force Basic in San Antonio back in the end of 1971. Out side of passing through a few times on Amtrak, that has been it for my ventures into Texas.

I too look forward to your pictures! And any you may have of the USS Texas.

Bill G.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome Mike. I'm from Dallas and you will find a whole bunch of Texans on this board.


----------



## cooltouch (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, guys. Bill, I was raised in Houston, spent most of my adult life in SoCal, then returned here several years ago. Last time I was at the USS Texas, I was probably 8 years old. Need to get back there again one of these days. I got pics of the USS Missouri from back when she was docked at Bremmerton, WA, though. Might those do?

Best,

Michael


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate! Pull out a chair and enjoy the ride and the banter....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2009)

G'day Michael from the land down under...welcome to the forum mate


----------



## rochie (Mar 2, 2009)

hello and welcome michael


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2009)

We have similar experiences, Michael. Welcome aboard from another brother of the shutter. 8)


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 2, 2009)

cooltouch said:


> ...It was during this same year that I began to play the guitar, and finding solace there, excelled in it -- and it's been downhill ever since...


You have quite an extended music community in Austin though, don't you? Sounds like fun, I sometimes wished I'd learned to play an instrument


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome Michael!


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 2, 2009)

cooltouch said:


> Last time I was at the USS Texas, I was probably 8 years old. Need to get back there again one of these days. I got pics of the USS Missouri from back when she was docked at Bremmerton, WA, though. Might those do?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Michael



I and I am sure others on this board would enjoy seeing those pictures!

Bill G.


----------



## cooltouch (Mar 2, 2009)

No problem. Being a newbie to the forums here, which one would be appropriate for ship pics? I'm thinking perhaps "WW2 General" or perhaps "Post-War"?

Best,

Michael


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 3, 2009)

Heh. Just post em...if they're good, a mod will move them to the appropriate forum. If they're not, we'll rag on ya till the end of time (or something new comes along, whichever comes first)!  Greetz from another Texan! If you're ever up in the DFW area, let us know, we all need to get together for an airshow or museum or something!

BTW...I was stationed at Pearl Harbor when they brought the Missouri over again, back in '98. I was also there when she was used as a movie prop for the filming of "Pearl Harbor". Which reminds me....I really do intend on digging out some of those pics and posting 'em....


----------



## DBII (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome from the Republic of Texas. I am up in The Woodlands area. I have been going to the airshows around the Houston since the mid 1970's. I have thousands of photos. Nothing like Evanglide, he is the Master Shooter around here. If you would like to head over to the USS Texas or to a military museum let me know. We can shot and head over to Hooters for Wings.

DBII


----------



## Geedee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Michael and as has already been said, welcome to the site. 

You've put up some great shots so far and I'm looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## cooltouch (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks again for the warm welcome, guys. 

Just letting y'all know that I'm posting a few pics of the USS Missouri from when I visited her in 1995 when she was on static display at Bremmerton, WA. I've decided to post them over in the WWII General forum.

Best,

Michael


----------



## Venganza (Mar 5, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> You have quite an extended music community in Austin though, don't you? Sounds like fun, I sometimes wished I'd learned to play an instrument



Colin1, Austin has a great musical community. I went to the University there back in the late '70's to early '80's. Those wild and crazy days of Punk and New Wave. Ahh, memories. And Michael, welcome from another Houstonian, although at this time I'm not living in H-town, but I plan on getting back as soon as I can. People who've never been there think it's a hellishly hot, crowded, traffic-ridden place. But those are just some of its charms. Seriously though, for those who've never been, go during winter, which is like our spring. I have fond memories of sitting outside with friends at Cafe Adobe (a Mexican restaurant) in the middle of February, drinking margaritas and wondering how fast we would freeze to death if we tried the same thing at the same time in Buffalo.

Venganza


----------



## Freebird (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Becca (Mar 5, 2009)

Yet another Texan popping in to say Howdy! Welcome to the forum, Michael.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome from the Right Coast and a former psuedo muscian!


----------

